# Experienced Radiology Transcriptionist looking to bridge into coding...



## Cynthia.Olp (Jun 25, 2012)

CYNTHIA ANNETTE OLP
15422 Lofthill Drive, La Mirada, CA 90638
(714)660-7083
Cynthia.olp@gmail.com
PROFILE : I am looking to begin a career in medical coding, as I recently became certified by AAPC
with CPC (Certified Professional Coder), completed Kaplan University Medical Coding Course and
obtained my credential by AHIMA with CCA (Certified Coding Associate).
I am interested in working in-house (hospital or doctors office), because I enjoy working with a team of
professionals. I have an extensive background in Medical Transcription (20+ yr) in hospital and clinical
settings, as well as in-home delivery systems. I am very familiar with the formalities that hospital and
doctors offices have to carry out on a daily basis (e.g. HIPAA). I am a very independent and disciplined
worker as I have worked the last 13+ yrs at in-home delivery. Experienced with proprietary software
for data entry and retrieval; update and maintain customer data; familiar with general office equipment
including computers, copiers, fax machines, and 10-key calculators. Type 80+ wpm. Skilled in
customer service and telephone operations; handle customer inquiries and phone presentations in a
professional manner. Trained in various emergency situations as telephone operator.
PAST WORK EXPERIENCE:
Medquist Corporation; 1000 Bishops Gate Blvd. Suite 300, Mount Laurel, NJ 08054-4632
www.theworknumber.com (800)367-5690 1996-Present
Radiology Transcriptionist, Tier II
Transcriptionist for several accounts on daily basis. Work with internet based
software, as well as Medquist's proprietary software program.
Beverly Hospital, 309 W. Beverly Blvd., Montebello, CA 1992-1996
Vivian Acosta, Supervisor (213)726-1222
Transcriptionist (Radiology); Administrative Assistant
So. California Radiology Medical Group, 1500 S. Central Ave, #116 Glendale, CA - 1993-1995,
Esperanza Gemberling, Controller/Supervisor
Transcriptionist (Radiology); front office (set appointments, filing); back office (pulling films, mailing
films).
EDUCATION/CERTIFICATIONS:
AAPC - CPC Certificate - Medical Coding 2011
AHIMA CCA Certificate– Medical Coding 2011
Kaplan University, Medical Coding Certificate 2011
Whittier Adult School, Medical Transcription 1991-1992
Fullerton JC, Fullerton; Certified Professional Secretary 1986
Cypress College, Cypress, CA; (Business Major) 1985-1986
ITT Technical Institute, Computer Technician 1984-1985
California High School, Whittier; High School Diploma 1984
RECENT COURSES OF STUDY:
Health Information Management and techology
Pharmacology
Physiology
Anatomy
Medical Terminology
Diseases of Human Body
ICD-9, ICD-10
CPT
HCPCS
HOBBIES/INTERESTS:
Mother of two boys, ages 13 and 6.
Membership with AAPC, monthly meetings
Pampered Chef, Consultant
Exercise, run/walk, bicycling, racquetball, gym


----------

